# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Troll your friends with this link!

## aionic11

http://images.4channel.org/f/src/fun...und%20ever.swf 

Most people will think it's a screamer link, but it isn't, it's much much better!  :Big Grin:  Give it a try  :Stick Out Tongue: 

If they don't trust it because of the ".swf", you can tell them to turn the sound off.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nikk0z

Nice one, had to close and reopen Chrome, lol.

----------


## ch1z

Nice joke dude ;D

----------

